# Model figures



## Graham T (May 27, 2008)

Can any body tell me where I might get 1:48 scale, British navy model figures


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Would suggest you get in touch with the local IPMS (International Plastic Model Society) chapter. Google IPMS should bring you a list of area chapters or clubs and the phone numbers of the contact person.
They would be the guys to know exactly where you can get anything in that line and indeed if any even exist. Good luck in your quest.
Perhaps you will share the results with SN members, many of whom will no doubt have asked the same question.
AB


----------



## Corixa (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm not aware of any existing Royal Navy figures in this scale. When I needed USN figures to man a working 1-48 scale model I used plastic figures of USAF groundcrew and modified them. Check Hannant's website for available sets.
Things are easier in 1-32 scale as you can modify Airfix soldier figures and there is a bigger range!


----------

